# Buggy question



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I seen this buggy while drving down M20 this evening. I have been looking around for a sand rail, but I haven't seen any this year so far. How much do these bad boy's usually run anyway's? I have seen them for as much $3,000. 

So, has anyone ever heared of Spohw Creation's in Riverdale, MI? It is a 4-wheel buggy, that was built this year 2003, has a 1993 580 Artic Cat engine with 120hp. It is green, Electric start, Atuomatic. It looks like a Sand Rail, but compact. It's about the size of a VW Beetle.

If anyone can give me an idea as to much this little dude would go for, that would be great, if not, that is ok.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## keith miller (Oct 3, 2001)

fr4s
this is the wrong plce to get that info.
i would goto http://www.dune-buggy.com/ for that info.
the link th the top left of that page is where you can get that & more.
3k for a running moving rail is average.
speed is only a question of money

as for that particular one ...worth ????
it sounds badly under powered!
a vw air cooled motor can kick 30 hp to 500+hp.
a small sled motor in a rail frame????

good luck
keith


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Keiths right, A VW engine is the way to go. Enough horsies to move it along, easy to maintain and easy to find parts.

Those Mini-Rails, don't have the guts to get you up hills or through loose sand.

Another word of advice (I have 3 freinds with rails). Don't buy one unless you like to wrench and weld and... They are fun, but a lot of work.

P.S. One freind has a four seater with a Turbo T-bird motor, 90 MPH in about 200yds! He has to pump the clutch to keep the front end down!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a buddy with a 4.3L in his rail. That thing is a low flying jet.
I have seen them with small block V8's, they must be an insane ride.


----------

